# He still thinks he's a small puppy! Lots of pics.



## deja-k (Nov 26, 2012)

Meet...Tyson.

Caught him trying to fit himself on the cat's bed..









This is his..."I'm bored, play with me" look









Tyson's Halloween costume...I thought it was cute on him!









He uses them as pillows. This is him & our 1 yr old female cat









He goes bananas when my bf takes his RC car out..



















I was messing with my camera and he was my test subject, as usual









Took him to a car meet and the photographer took this pic of him









That's it. I have too much fun taking pictures of him.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

He is just too cute! I love the one In the cat bed haha.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

I love this dog!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## deja-k (Nov 26, 2012)

Princesspaola21 said:


> I love this dog!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


He would love you too!



Cain's Mom said:


> He is just too cute! I love the one In the cat bed haha.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


HAHA. Yea..that's one of my favorites. I was laughing so much when I saw him on there. When I asked him, "What are you doing there?" He glanced up and looked at me. He held that look long enough for me to snap a pic of him. LOL. Silly.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

My dogs never sit still long enough for me to get a pic! My 50 lb mix was curled up in his dog bowl today and as soon as I pulled out my phone he's like HEY WHATCHA DOIN tail wagging shaking jumping lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Princesspaola21 said:


> My dogs never sit still long enough for me to get a pic! My 50 lb mix was curled up in his dog bowl today and as soon as I pulled out my phone he's like HEY WHATCHA DOIN tail wagging shaking jumping lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


That's my two! They'll be all cute and as soon as they hear my phone click or see it they gotta be up in my business haha! I am jealous of these adorable pictures posted! Mine are butthead a 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Celly_Cells_Kenya (Aug 27, 2012)

good lookin boy!!! i love the "i want to play" face. kenya does the same thing lol... cute cute cute!


----------



## deja-k (Nov 26, 2012)

Celly_Cells_Kenya said:


> good lookin boy!!! i love the "i want to play" face. kenya does the same thing lol... cute cute cute!


Thanks! I love that face...how can you resist?!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics. He's adorable.


----------



## patty (Nov 11, 2012)

In the second to last pic he looks ticked off. 
Very nice looking dog. I love that he thinks he will fit in the cat bed.


----------



## deja-k (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks kg & patty!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheIncredibleSocks (Sep 8, 2012)

Beautiful dog My fave is the Halloween one


----------



## deja-k (Nov 26, 2012)

TheIncredibleSocks said:


> Beautiful dog My fave is the Halloween one


Thank you! It was the only costume that fit him!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Hahahaha those are great. The cat bed is my favorite. He is really handsome!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## deja-k (Nov 26, 2012)

ames said:


> Hahahaha those are great. The cat bed is my favorite. He is really handsome!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


Thanks Ames!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Trock10 (Jul 8, 2012)

Beautiful pup

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## deja-k (Nov 26, 2012)

Trock10 said:


> Beautiful pup
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChaChi (Nov 24, 2012)

I love his coat. And nice ear job!


----------



## deja-k (Nov 26, 2012)

ChaChi said:


> I love his coat. And nice ear job!


Thanks! I didn't want his ears cropped..he's too cute with them.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChaChi (Nov 24, 2012)

deja-k said:


> Thanks! I didn't want his ears cropped..he's too cute with them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


That's the same way I prefer my dogs ears


----------

